
Apple patent covers hovering gestures for iphone displays - gnkchintu
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/03/new-apple-patent-covers-hovering-gestures-for-iphone-displays/
======
dawnbreez
Dies this mean that my Android app that uses the proximity sensor to autolock
my phone is now patent infringement? I often use my finger or palm to cover
the sensor and lock the phone.

~~~
gnkchintu
hopefully the patent is for iphone displays ;)

